# 1991 Hymer 544 carpeted dashboard



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Our "new" 544 has had some pretty grotty carpet fitted to the dashboard.

I am considering replacing this with something close to the original. The problem is ............. I don't know what the original looked like!

If anyone has any photo's I would appreciate it if you could send me a copy or info on retailers.

To recap it is a 1991 544 on a Fiat chassis.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*carpet*

The original Hymer carpet was the same as the floor - a sort of textured, nylon based type - typical of the era. I don't expect it is possible to buy an identical piece of carpet nowadays.

Ours has been replaced with a good quality wool twist in a plain light colour - cut to size and "whipped" by a local company. Any carpet shop should be able to arrange this too. Very smart it looks too - just a hoover occasionally to keep it dust free!

Sundial


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Suggest you contact Hymer in Germany.

I had a problem with my Hymer 644 1992 and they came back in a couple of days with the details.

When you do replace the carpet, I suggest you install some sound proofing. It cost next to nothing and makes alot of difference.

We also replaced the wood type material the seprarted the engine from the cab at the same time, as after 16 years it was looking old.

You may like to try one of the Hymer owners clubs I can provide contact details on all of the above if you wish.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: carpet*



sundial said:


> The original Hymer carpet was the same as the floor - a sort of textured, nylon based type
> 
> Sundial


Sorry ... thanks for the reply but I should have expected this, I should have also stated that I don't have the original carpet either, so I have no idea what the original (carpet or dashboard) looked like. Any help on the carpet / dashboard please.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi

Try looking on the websites of dealers for internal photos e.g.

http://www.dmiuk.com

there's one there at the moment - 1993 model

Generally it is grey carpet and doesn't change much.

Mine's a 1999 also in grey.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Mine is the original grey carpet ,but the reflections on the screen were annoying,bought some thin dark carpet,cut to shape,laid on top problem solved plus extra sound insulation.!


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Bobfiggis said:


> Hi
> 
> Try looking on the websites of dealers for internal photos e.g.
> 
> http://www.dmiuk.com


Thanks a lot, got a realy clear photo from the Deepcar site.


----------

